# Motion Sensor Switched Output Hack



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey all. I just put up a mod for a yard-light motion sensor that gives it a switched (dry contact) output so you can use it to control MP3 players, low-voltage things, anything with a "Try Me" button, etc. Hopefully it will help somebody out!

http://www.automat3d.com/electronics/motion-sensor-switched-output-hack/


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks Scott...I'll give it a try


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh that looks promising..
thanks


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So the 110 powers the sensor and the relay now is basically an external switch for whatever device your triggering only using the power it would normally use with it's own switch?

Seems like it would be really easy to connect to any prop with a try me button. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweet... that's perfect timing. I just finished mounting one of those talking clown heads from Spirit onto a body, and that will work great to turn it on.
Thanks!


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

joker said:


> So the 110 powers the sensor and the relay now is basically an external switch for whatever device your triggering only using the power it would normally use with it's own switch?


That's exactly it!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks!! This is making me wonder if I did something wrong with my motion sensor??? During the day, it goes off like it's supposed to. By night, at some point, my prop turns on and wont shut off at the time it's set for.  
I'll have to take a better look at your instructions. I have some "try me" stuff I'd like to add.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

That's pretty weird. Did you change anything connected to the photo cell? You might have to bypass it or something.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Scottzilla. Nice tutorial with good photos.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Very tricky! Thanks for a great idea.


----------

